# Breaking: Powerful explosions at finish line of Boston marathon



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Not much info yet, the one link I had I chose not to post as it had rather bloody pictures.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Here's a link:

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...eard-near-finish-line-of-boston-marathon?lite

Two explosions were heard near the finish line of the Boston Marathon on Monday, witnesses told NBC News.
Will Ritter, the spokesman for a Massachusetts Senate candidate, said that he heard what sounded like two explosions and saw smoke rising near the Boston Public Library. He said that he saw three fire engines and police running to the site.
&#8220;We heard two really large explosions in rapid succession, about a second apart from each other,&#8221; Ritter said. &#8220;Everybody kind of ducked and hit the ground.&#8221;


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Initial reports from eyewitnesses state that people's legs were blown off!

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...eard-near-finish-line-of-boston-marathon?lite


----------



## Jenstc2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Praying for all involved- and hoping that it gets no worse than what has already been reported.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Grow up Poppy this is not needed. What if it was someone you knew?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

3rd explosion has been heard, but it may be a controlled explosion. Also, there was a fire at the JFK library around the same time and they don't know if it was related. ( MSNBC reporting)


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

No need to feed them......

Feel for the injured and families. Just read police set off a controlled explosion, no much reliable info rolling in yet.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just saw video of explosions at line, first one wasn't extremely large, but second one seemed larger.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Looked like a shaped charge, suspicious color in smoke.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

2 dead and 22 wounded per CNN.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Just heard that today is a holiday in Massachusetts... Patriots Day.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I did hear they are trying to keep people off of cell phones in the area,could be phone detonated.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

7thswan said:


> I did hear they are trying to keep people off of cell phones in the area,could be phone detonated.


Probably were, civilian no fly zone in effect, Whitehouse in lock down.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Live streaming http://abcnews.go.com/LIVE


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

My friend is listening to Boston scanners and she said they are talking about maybe more bombs.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Terrible. I remind everyone that, in scrambling to provide coverage for high-profile stories such as this one, news outlets are likely to report incorrect information before the facts are sorted out.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

2 more bombs found,being dismantled.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh no.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

JFK library explosion.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Just heard that there was an explosion at JFK library in Dorchester. No confirmation as yet.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Terrible. I remind everyone that, in scrambling to provide coverage for high-profile stories such as this one, news outlets are likely to report incorrect information before the facts are sorted out.


You are correct . But I'll report what I hear and see, as many here are at work.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Watching Fox. The law enforcement guy they have on is saying there could be suicide bombers walking around for all anybody knows. So many unknowns.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Suspect ID'd.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

TNHermit posted this link,says 12 dead. ?.
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/two_explosions_at_boston_marathon_iMR0LCkcwASg0RQfVsH1yI


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

what are they saying about a suspect?


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Here are photos, be very careful because some require a strong stomach.

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2013/04/photos-of-the-boston-marathon-bombing/100495/

added: these photos show limbs blown off.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

Saw that they 'have' a suspect, Saudi national, but we will see.....


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I keeping in mind the people who risk their life to dismantle those bombs and take care of the injured. Hopefully no more will get hurt.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> Just heard that today is a holiday in Massachusetts... Patriots Day.


Interesting, maybe it's a hit against Patriots


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Am awaiting news about a neighbors DD to see if she is safe.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

joseph97297 said:


> Saw that they 'have' a suspect, Saudi national, but we will see.....


I'm watching CNN live and the police in Boston are saying they don't know where that information came from but that they do not have any suspects ID'ed or in custody and that it's a rumour that somebody has started.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

*Authorities ID suspect as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital*
This headline is from the New York Post.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

NBC News just said earlier reports of a suspect are false.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

bridget said:


> Grow up Poppy this is not needed. What if it was someone you knew?


My point was simple. Whether this act was done by muslim extremists, skinheads, some lone nut, or whoever else, government cannot protect us all every second of our lives and I deeply resent politicians using these events to pass more laws. Rumors will fly about who is responsible and I hope the people responsible are caught or, better yet, blew themselves up in the bombing. DHS has become a monstrosity of monitoring our lives and yet it failed in this case. This event will lead to more excuses to monitor us.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

strange thing is that the power just went out in a large area if north Dallas 'burbs including my office.

accident or.....?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> strange thing is that the power just went out in a large area if north Dallas 'burbs including my office.
> 
> accident or.....?


 That happened here earlier as well. Only for about a minute or so, but talking to friends around the country and it's pretty common lately.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Had a friend I graduated with that was in the exact spot of the first explosion 15 minutes before it happened. Crazy.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

What a horrible thing to happen. They are saying arms and legs were blown off. No one should jump to conclusions. No one really knows yet. I would not be surprised if this is not a planned attack and probably other power outages or fires could break out. We will just have to wait and see who or how many of these terrible murderers and maimers were involved. I just pray for the victims and hope for the perps to be caught quickly and punished quickly. 
The Ft Hood murderer still has not been convicted. I hope this terrorist attack will be handled in a better manner than the past ones.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Over on Drudge report it appears there were 2 unexploded bombs found.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

MSNBC just confirmed that an 8 year old child died as a result of the bombing.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> *Authorities ID suspect as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at Boston hospital*
> This headline is from the New York Post.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO


ok, they have cleared this up. There is a saudi national being detained and questioned. A citizen seen him running from the scene and tackled him and held him for police. They say he being cooporative and denies being part of it. He is not free to go though...lol


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> MSNBC just confirmed that an 8 year old child died as a result of the bombing.


I heard that - and a 3 year old is being treated at Brigham and Women's Hospital. My heart is very heavy.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

InvalidID said:


> That happened here earlier as well. Only for about a minute or so, but talking to friends around the country and it's pretty common lately.


Was out for at least an hour -- was still off when I left, its on at home.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Nancy Grace on HLN is reporting that police are now looking for a Penske van or truck. Officials say that the vehicle kept trying to access the race area. The injury count is now up to 132 people. 10 amputations as a result of the attacks. Hubby asked me to watch this show because she seems to have information that we haven't heard from other sources.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

CNN says that there is a police BOLO out for the Penske truck. They say that the driver was a dark man with a dark hoodie. He broke eye contact and pulled the hoodie up over his head when he was denied access to the race area.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I use to work the set up and take down for the Boston Marathon every year, along with with about 20 others of various races and nationalities. Most if us were in some way involved with show business production around the area. We drove Penske trucks, and bumped around a good bit between setting up and taking down. It was about a 24 hour gig, and paid $50hr. Sweet gig. We'd start at the beginning and set up, go back half way, wait till most of the runners were past, then go back and start picking up. Could have very well been one of those fellows trying to get in a good position.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Death toll is now at 3.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Good insight into the inner-workings of the marathon, Vicker. I've never run a marathon, nor have I ever worked to set one up. I didn't even realiz people run the race...25,000+!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

First time I worked it, we went back halfway (Wellesley?) and watched the first runners come by. I was standing on the sidewalk when one runner detoured, almost ran over me, jumped a wall into someone's front yard, ran into their flower bed, dropped his drawers and took a dump. Right in front of hundreds of people :O I don't think I want to run one


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

blooba said:


> ok, they have cleared this up. There is a saudi national being detained and questioned. A citizen seen him running from the scene and tackled him and held him for police. They say he being cooporative and denies being part of it. He is not free to go though...lol


Why the "lol"? What's funny about it?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

8 children injured, one child is among the dead.


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

:Bawling: 
What a horrible thing to happen to people who just wanted to enjoy a spring day and have fun.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

snoozy said:


> Why the "lol"? What's funny about it?


He's not a suspect but he is being detained and is not allowed to leave. Don't you find doublespeak like that humorous?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

My heart is very heavy for the pain all the people are feeling, having lost those they love, worried about those in hospitals in critical condition, and others injured. What a horrific terrorist act committed. I am sickened by only what I can call the monsters who committed cold blooded murder, maiming, and destroying lives. While I pray for all of the victims, their families, and loved ones, I am also praying for my children who live in CT and MA. While I am relieved they weren't there, the potential for more violence may put them in danger.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Vicker
I have seen that side of the marathon too , I grew up in Wellesley , close to mi. 16 1/2 and use too ride my bike to Newton Lower Falls to watch the runners .
Or with my parents we watched the start from my aunt and uncles front porch in Hopkinton , then drove to Ashland mi. 3 3/4, Natick mi. 10.0 , and Lower falls mi. 16 1/2 to cheer friends on ( Traffic and crowds were not crazy then ) .
When I got married I moved to Hopkinton and all ways had to work and missed the fun in town .
Now I Live just before mi. 10.0 , 3 blocks from the race course , we use to go and hand out water to the runners that really needed it , as after the Elite " Paid " Runners go by , all the water stations with there cute sponsor jackets , pack up and head for the finish line celebrations .
I just Lost Interest when it Became So Commercial , Now I just watch it on TV when I hear/see the Chopper's overhead .
Bob


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Beautiful neighborhoods in that area. I lived in Medfield for a while and did a lot of landscaping work in your area.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ardie/WI said:


> Am awaiting news about a neighbors DD to see if she is safe.


She is all right.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

snoozy said:


> Why the "lol"? What's funny about it?


He's not a suspect but has been upgraded to "person of interest" has had a search warrant conducted on his apt. and items have been removed.

Reportedly, by a Boston PD officer, they have video of a male stuffing backpacks into the trashcan so I would think identification would be easy. 

I have a feeling there is a reason why this man was tackled to the ground by a citizen and not just because he's middle eastern. 

If they suspect him of it(they should know by now) they should just come out and call him a suspect...lol


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The man consented to the search. No warrant was issued.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

vicker said:


> The man consented to the search. No warrant was issued.


Yea I heard it was a search warrant issued.









looks an awfully lot like a spool of detonation cord being removed.

http://www.inertproducts.com/inc/sdetail/1336/3616

Don't think a law student would need det. cord (if that is what it is)


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Fox News has reported that he is cleared now.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

blooba said:


> Yea I heard it was a search warrant issued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not so sure that is debt cord. That may very well be 550 cord. I have never seen yellow debt cord. Not saying it doesnt exist but I have never seen it.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

What a horrible tragedy. My heart goes out to these people.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

wildcat6 said:


> I am not so sure that is debt cord. That may very well be 550 cord. I have never seen yellow debt cord. Not saying it doesnt exist but I have never seen it.


The link below the pic shows a roll of yellow det cord, looks alike but it could be anything really


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

They just said that that one of the bombs was placed inside a pressure cooker inside a back pack.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

They just said that the second device was essentially the same as the first.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

One of the many sad things about tragedies such as this is that there are so many stories about people whose lives are lost or changed in an instant that many of them get lost in the swirl of news from all that's going on.

I hope that the lives lost and changed will be honored and remembered.


----------



## Home Harvest (Oct 10, 2006)

bridget said:


> I hope the lives lost or changed forever will be more important to HT members than their hatred of President Obama.


We were having a perfectly peaceable discussion and you had to go and ruin it! He has nothing to do with this...yet. I'm sure a good disaster won't be wasted, but this could be anything at this point.

May the good Lord Keep and Bless those who have been charged to His care during this most difficult time. Sometimes you can believe the evils of man have no bounds. Thankfully, a lot of good hearts were shown to exist on those streets that day. God Bless the victims! God Bless the rescuers!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Wednesday 5:15 AM they just showed a possible picture of the bomb. And a picture of the exact same spot after it went off.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

MSNBC had a before and after photo of what looked to be a trashbag next to a trashcan last night. I wonder if that really was one of the bombs? There is so much photo data to dig through, I really hope that they catch whoever did this quickly. I keep thinking that the person could be so far away by now...

Also, I'm curious to know if anyone has ever been in a situation where someone they know has done something heinous? I imagine that it would really shake you up to find out that your friend, neighbor, cousin or co-worker could do something so terrible and that you had daily interactions with them. I've known people who were victims of serious violence, but never the perpetrators.

(As I was typing this, I stopped to look up and down my street as if my neighbors were suddenly suspicious!)


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't think that is a photo of one of the bombs. If it were, the mailbox would have shown damage, among other things.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Isn't there also an issue with some of the trees not showing up in the first photo?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

CNN is reporting that the FBI has identified a suspect. There will be a briefing at 5pm ET.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, theer is supposidablly a photo of some guy(young man) that had a bag and looked like he dropped it at site.


----------



## floyd242 (Jun 11, 2012)

http://imgur.com/a/sUrnA


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

floyd242 said:


> http://imgur.com/a/sUrnA


Can't tell about 1 of them. Could be a white guy. The other looks either black or foreign.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

they have someone. i saw it on fox. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

sorry MC i didn't see your post. i wouldn't be surprised if someone wouldn't try to kill him. i hope not. too easy for him. ~Georgia.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

blooba said:


> The link below the pic shows a roll of yellow det cord, looks alike but it could be anything really


Migh tbe shock tube but if it were there would be residual tubing left over.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

CNN is saying they have arrested a dark skinned man. Probably the one in the video. I know the left will be disappointed it wasn't an older, white, conservative Christian guy.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Now Fox changed things and said no arrest.???


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a question( I use pressure cooker/canner all the time) but know nothing of bombs. Is there a reason that a PC was used other than because it can be sealed/closed? Does it have anything to do with the ability to build up pressure? I don't get why a canner/cooker is used.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

CNN is still saying it but who knows. we could hear anything before this is over. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i couldn't figure that out either. i assumed there was a timer inside . i know about them blowing up in the home because i was only a few feet away when one went through the roof and landed in the barn. ~Georgia.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

FBI is still saying that they do not have a suspect in custody. The 5 pm time of the press conference makes me think that they want to close in on the person and make an arrest. Maybe they expect the person to try to run which would (almost) confirm guilt.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Would it be the stop the bomb sniffing dogs ?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

7thswan said:


> I have a question( I use pressure cooker/canner all the time) but know nothing of bombs. Is there a reason that a PC was used other than because it can be sealed/closed? Does it have anything to do with the ability to build up pressure? I don't get why a canner/cooker is used.





newfieannie said:


> i couldn't figure that out either. i assumed there was a timer inside . i know about them blowing up in the home because i was only a few feet away when one went through the roof and landed in the barn. ~Georgia.





bridget said:


> Would it be the stop the bomb sniffing dogs ?


Here is a link with some information about why pressure cookers are used for making shrapnel bombs. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-22179102 

Pressure cooker bombs have been in use by terrorists around the world (including in North America) for the past 30 years or more.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

thanks good info


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Someone on CNN is hypothesizing that the FBI may be trying to follow one suspect to see if they lead to another. Of course, it is just speculation, but it does make sense.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Here is the description of the person that the FBI is seeking:



> The sources identified the person as a man wearing a white baseball cap. One of the sources added that the cap was on backwards and the man was also wearing a light-colored hooded sweatshirt and a black jacket. The second source said investigators have not identified this person.


http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/17/us/boston-blasts/index.html?hpt=hp_inthenews


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The sources identified the person as a man wearing a white baseball cap. One of the sources added that the cap was on backwards and the man was also wearing a light-colored hooded sweatshirt and a black jacket. The second source said investigators have not identified this person.





> Here is the *description of the person *


Only ONE WORD of all that (man) actually described " a person".
The rest is just a *clothing *description, and pretty much* worthless information*


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

vicker said:


> I don't think that is a photo of one of the bombs. If it were, the mailbox would have shown damage, among other things.


I've seen pictures tonight that make me rethink that opinion. My first thoughts were, that if the top blew so far up, the main part of the blast would have been in an upward pattern, and thus would not have cause the pattern of injuries reported. I now think that the bomb lost integrity in the sides, while the top remained whole, and the blowing of the top upward was just an "afterthought". I really don't understand the dynamics of this bomb, but I'm starting to wrap my brain around it. The explosives used were of low power, but I am very impressed with the way the pressure cooker multiplied the effectiveness of it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Only ONE WORD of all that (man) actually described " a person".
> The rest is just a *clothing *description, and pretty much* worthless information*


Yes LOL reminds me of a wanted poster I saw in S. Korea;
Wanted. Asian Male,25-40 yo, brown eyes, brown hair, 5'5" wearing running shoes.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

There is now video and photos of the suspects available:

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...two-dangerous-suspects-in-boston-bombing?lite

They aren't any of the ones that I saw in the photo array that was posted previously.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Both of these guys are young. My DH was just saying that we could identify any of our grandsons' friends if they were on a video. But like these guys, their friends, some are dark skinned or light skinned. Maybe it is just us, but we could not tell. The first one seems to be darker but the 2nd one has a very prominent nose. I would think anyone who knows him with that profile, would recognize him.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

gapeach said:


> Both of these guys are young. My DH was just saying that we could identify any of our grandsons' friends if they were on a video. But like these guys, their friends, some are dark skinned or light skinned. Maybe it is just us, but we could not tell. The first one seems to be darker but the 2nd one has a very prominent nose. I would think anyone who knows him with that profile, would recognize him.


The first one actually looked sort of asian to me, but the photo was blurry and he was wearing sunglasses, so I have no idea where I got asian.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I think they look like they're from Ohio. Canton area, maybe Dayton.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

vicker said:


> I think they look like they're from Ohio. Canton area, maybe Dayton.


 
I lived in Dayton for a spell...you could be right.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

If those are the 2 suspects and not a diversion put out by the FBI so they wouldn't spook the real suspects, there are some things we can assume with reasonable accuracy based on history. They certainly are within the age range of most terror groups, whether Middle Eastern, Puerto rican, or whatever. They are also in the age range of nearly all of the OWS crowd. They are not your typical Tea Party members. Their ethnicity is hard to determine from those pictures and I'd guess the FBI has much clearer enhanced photos.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Some of y'all seem very able to discern a person's nationality by looking at a bad photograph. I would very much like to learn this skill. Perhaps one of you could start a new thread and lend us tips in IDing foreigners by skin color. I'd love to hear it. Or, do y'all just mean that the person doesn't have blue eyes and blond hair?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Some of y'all seem very able to discern a person's *nationality*


"Nationality" has nothing to do with GENETICS


> the person doesn't have *blue eyes and blond hair*?


They don't seem to fit* that* description at all


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Perhaps, before we take lessons from you, you could humor us by participating in this simple test. Pick the foreigners out of this photo. Thank you for your cooperation. 
View attachment 8256


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

That one can be tricky. Here is an easier one  
View attachment 8260


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

vicker said:


> That one can be tricky. Here is an easier one
> View attachment 8260


 I believe the guy in the lower right is Irish. :shrug:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

There could be a Puerto Rican hiding in that first one. What think ye? 
:grit:


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry, I shouldn't have posted this. It was all hearsay from scanner traffic and unconfirmed.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

vicker said:


> Some of y'all seem very able to discern a person's nationality by looking at a bad photograph. I would very much like to learn this skill. Perhaps one of you could start a new thread and lend us tips in IDing foreigners by skin color. I'd love to hear it. Or, do y'all just mean that the person doesn't have blue eyes and blond hair?


Well, I was joking, point being you couldn't tell anything from the blurry photo. I guess I should have been clearer.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Friday April 19th. They have shot and killed one of the suspects. And locked down Watertown. No body allowed out of there houses. 
I don't like that lockdown it is to close to gestapo tactics. The other suspect will be killed to prevent any connection to the government.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Or maybe he will be killed because he opened fire on the police... The suspects were throwing some sort of explosives out of their stolen car.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

> Police believe the two men, believed to be the suspects from Monday's terror attack, are brothers, possibly from Chechnya or Turkey, according to sources who spoke to Fox News. The man on the loose was identified as Dzhokhar A. Tsarnaev, 19, of Cambridge, Mass. They are believed to have been here for 'several years,' sources said


.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/19/gunshots-reported-on-mit-campus/#ixzz2QuRLB8NB

Well well, imagine that. They are middle easterns. Now where did we put those nukes. Lets show them how a real bomb is made.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

vicker said:


> Some of y'all seem very able to discern a person's nationality by looking at a bad photograph. I would very much like to learn this skill. Perhaps one of you could start a new thread and lend us tips in IDing foreigners by skin color. I'd love to hear it. Or, do y'all just mean that the person doesn't have blue eyes and blond hair?


I was still leaning domestic after seeing the pictures but they did look to me like they could be from the region that we now know they are from. Skin color had nothing to do with it...just spending time all over the world you get a feel for features of different peoples.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

blooba said:


> .
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/19/gunshots-reported-on-mit-campus/#ixzz2QuRLB8NB
> 
> Well well, imagine that. They are middle easterns. Now where did we put those nukes. Lets show them how a real bomb is made.


That's a bit of a stretch. Chechnya isnt normally considered part of the middle east but middle east is a vague term anyway so I guess it could be included.
Edit: They're actually from Russia close to the border with Chechnya.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

There were Chechnyan fighters in Fallujah in 2006.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ambereyes said:


> There were Chechnyan fighters in Fallujah in 2006.


That area is known for the terrorists it produces, but most are against Russia. Do you have a source for this? Not saying I think you're wrong, I'd just like to learn.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Ambereyes said:


> There were Chechnyan fighters in Fallujah in 2006.





> Intelligence briefings given prior to battle reported that Coalition forces would encounter Chechen, Filipino, Saudi, Iranian, Libyan, and Syrian combatants, as well as native Iraqis


Chech combatants fighting against the Coalition troops. I don't care if they were Russian,Asian,African or anything, if they bring acts of war to the American Soil we need to retaliate.

FYI: American Embassies are American Soil also!!!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

jtbrandt said:


> That area is known for the terrorists it produces, but most are against Russia. Do you have a source for this? Not saying I think you're wrong, I'd just like to learn.


No source, can get one though, my comment was from having worked there at the time. I will see if I can find some info on it.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

davel745 said:


> Friday April 19th. They have shot and killed one of the suspects. And locked down Watertown. No body allowed out of there houses.
> I don't like that lockdown it is to close to gestapo tactics. The other suspect will be killed to prevent any connection to the government.


And let the conspiracies begin. Maybe you should expound on these "Gestapo tactics". I haven't seen family members marched into the streets and shot because this guy won't surrender. I've seen no rounding up of any particular group because they weren't blond haired and blue eyed. I have seen police trying to apprehend a suspect who has shown a willingness to kill. Maybe they should stand in the street, sing Kumbiyah and ask him nicely to give up. Then we can put him in a time out.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

The lockdown has now expanded to the entire city of Boston. I heard a reporter on CNN say that despite the orders to stay inside and despite the fact that all businesses are supposed to be closed, some folks are trickling outside to go to Dunkin Donuts... What is wrong with folks?


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Something has just happened... There is now smoke according to a CNN reporter. The reporters are being moved back for safety. They brought in a police helicopter and an armored vehicle of some sort.

Edited to add: Boston is now a no-fly zone.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

The police have their weapons trained on a rooftop. The news on CNN has gone into delay to keep from showing anything gruesome or that would compromise the investigation. The location seems to be the suspect's home address.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the updates tmc, it's hard to keep track from where I am now and it's appreciated


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lgTvAMP2Ak&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Can anyone translate?

This was just posted on his profile
http://vk.com/id160300242


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

The uncle of the bombing suspects said that they are from Kyrgyzstan and that they have been in the US for around 7 years.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

MSN has a breaking news banner that says that 2 suspects are now in custody, so maybe this is a bit larger than just the two suspects that have been named.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been hearing one dead, via storming towards the cops, and the town in "don't go outside your home" lockdown, until the other one is found.

Also, a campus police officer died in the shoot out with dead one.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

blooba said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lgTvAMP2Ak&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Can anyone translate?
> 
> ...


 
I dunno, I listened to the first couple of minutes and it doesn't sound like it is a complete language. Could it be a hoax? I swear I heard components that sounded like a lot of languages. He's waving a Swiss Army knife... I think his account just got hacked by a smart aleck!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> I've been hearing one dead, via storming towards the cops, and the town in "don't go outside your home" lockdown, until the other one is found.
> 
> Also, a campus police officer died in the shoot out with dead one.


 
That is what I've been hearing since 5 am EST. The news banner that says that 2 are in custody is a new development on MSN. One of the CNN reporters said that someone said that someone was cuffed and taken into custody within the last hour. No one knows who that person is, though. That was the same reporter that was moved waaay back while she was on the air.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Originally from Chechnya. I was looking at a photo essay of the elder brother (dead in the shootout) where he described himself as a very religious Muslim.

The article I read stated the family came here in 2001.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Here is the link about the people taken into custody:

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...g-marathon-manhunt-for-white-hat-suspect?lite


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

TheMartianChick said:


> I dunno, I listened to the first couple of minutes and it doesn't sound like it is a complete language. Could it be a hoax? I swear I heard components that sounded like a lot of languages. He's waving a Swiss Army knife... I think his account just got hacked by a smart aleck!


Yea, the first post on that account was March 13th, so it was created before the bombings, but who knows, there are reports of fake twitter accounts and such so who knows, just thought maybe someone could shine some light on it.

The video was created in Oct or something so its not current but was just posted to his vk.com account today.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

well they are sending in the bomb squad guys into the house. I'm guessing the explosions inside earlier must have killed the suspect. they probably waited till the heat signature cooled down to verify his death.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

CNN is reporting that the younger brother also ran over the older brother with the stolen car as he was attempting to flee.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I read that the younger one had been in the home of Robin Young, host of NPRs Here And Now, that he was a friend of her nephew.

Said he seemed like normal kid, nice, didn't talk politics, wrestling team in school. I'm wondering if be got pulled in by his older brother?


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

omg, how did this guy get away?????????

There is a BOLO for a grey Honda CRV with Mass. plates heading south.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Tiempo said:


> I read that the younger one had been in the home of Robin Young, host of NPRs Here And Now, that he was a friend of her nephew.
> 
> Said he seemed like normal kid, nice, didn't talk politics, wrestling team in school. I'm wondering if be got pulled in by his older brother?


Thanks for posting this Tiempo! I had to step away for a few minutes and the tv wasn't turned up loud enough for me to hear that interview. I wasn't sure who they were talking to, but heard the part about a nephew. I knew that I was missing something, but wasn't sure what it was. CNN is also speculating that the older brother might have persuaded the younger one to go along with this plot.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

blooba said:


> omg, how did this guy get away?????????
> 
> There is a BOLO for a grey Honda CRV with Mass. plates heading south.


I heard that he drove through the police officers. It would seem that the car would have been found abandoned by now. Since it hasn't, it makes me think that the car is now parked in a garage, which could mean that he is holding someone hostage.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

The police are going into a location with guns drawn and pushing reporters back.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

A Russian translator has been requested and reporters have been told to keep down.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I've been on a conference call and have no idea if I've missed anything, but it seems that the translator was needed to talk to someone that knows the suspect.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Press conference with the suspects' uncle. He is really angry at the way that they've disgraced the family.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

"They are losers, unable to settle themselves, and angry at others who can." Yep


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It sound like they had the opportunities to have a very nice life if they wanted it. Getting hooked into extremism or radical Islam never comes to any good end.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

TheMartianChick said:


> Press conference with the suspects' uncle. He is really angry at the way that they've disgraced the family.


The FBI has cordoned off his entire neighborhood and are staying with the guy, do you think he will sympathize with them? of course not,even if he does support him.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ambereyes said:


> No source, can get one though, my comment was from having worked there at the time. I will see if I can find some info on it.


Thanks, I found some interesting articles about it. I knew they were responsible for several bombings and attacks in Russia but I didnt know they had fought against us in Fallujah.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Remember the capture of the school in CHechnya a couple yrs ago? Where these types-like the 2 (or more) *Boston bomers-killed 150 little kids? Shot in the back while they tried to run, others were set on fire, alice. All while these guys yelled "Allah Akbar". *
*Someone explain again how this is a RELIGION!? And how they can see their point b/c they don't have the resources for an army so this is the only way they can operate...go ahead, those of you who have said this in the past, speak up. Let us know if you're still of that mind.*

*(I'm sorry about the 'bolded', I've hit something & have no iead how to go back to reg. print!  )*


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Beslan. Not in Chechnya but nearby, and many of the terrorists were Chechen. It was a vicious bloodbath.


----------

